# I can't stop the voices



## jeepdiver (Nov 19, 2015)

Did this last Sunday and the voices from the beer fridge where the cheese is stored are getting louder.

Eat Me! No eat me first 

No one can here you scream in space, but a vacum bag won't silence yhe cheese.













20151115_084756.jpg



__ jeepdiver
__ Nov 19, 2015


















20151115_085038.jpg



__ jeepdiver
__ Nov 19, 2015


















20151115_085240.jpg



__ jeepdiver
__ Nov 19, 2015


















20151115_125039.jpg



__ jeepdiver
__ Nov 19, 2015


















20151115_125054.jpg



__ jeepdiver
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## mowin (Nov 19, 2015)

I've got 10lbs in my downstairs mini (cheese) fridge. I can here the cheese calling my name from my easy chair.  It's getting louder by the day... and ear plugs aint helpin...


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 19, 2015)

Best solution would be for you guys to keep all your cheese in my fridge. Yep. I see no other way to stop the voices...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just wait until you start letting it age for "years". 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## jeepdiver (Nov 19, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just wait until you start letting it age for "years".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would mean I had a stockpile so it wouldn't be as big as a problem.  Like brewing beer, get 10 or so batches going and I is a lot easier to let things age when you have plenty to choose from.  I ran out in may and this is my first batch since then.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2015)

Have you seen Tom's most awesome Cheese and meat fridge....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

It's worth a look!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2015)

JD that looks good nice color,I was able to get some smoked before running out so,the voices were silenced.LOL

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice supply of cheese,,, yep age stuff is goooooooooooodd

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## jeepdiver (Dec 6, 2015)

Added 4 more 18 month and 2 2+ year white chedders, and a parm.  Got Enough to make a few gift baskets for Christmas and get through the new year.  Though will probably smoke more before then


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 6, 2015)

You guys are stirring my interest I can say I have never eaten smoked cheese but like I said your getting my interest up looks good and I'm sure taste even better.


----------



## mowin (Dec 7, 2015)

Just did 20 lbs yesterday of assorted cheese.  Gonna be a tuff 6 weeks.  Those damm voices are already starting..


----------



## driedstick (Dec 7, 2015)

Yep I just picked up 8lbs yesterday,,, will try to get some more this next pay day

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 13, 2015)

I admit, I have succumbed to the Tillamook Pepper Jack voices… (loud, clear and never ending).

Just like the Ravens succumbed to the Seahawks, LOL!













TPJ.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 13, 2015


----------

